# First Fatties with a twist - turkey sausage



## smokenharley (Jun 19, 2010)

We eat a lot of turkey sausage and I was pondering a fattie and thought, why not use turkey sausage. I’m fortunate to have a poultry processor nearby who makes some of the best sausage from free range organic turkeys and it can be purchased in bulk (without casings). I figured I would make two since I have the smoker fired-up.

One was a chorizo turkey sausage stuffed with goat cheese and fresh basil. The other was a regular mild sausage stuffed with feta cheese and spinach. Smoked them on average at 250 for 3 hours. The internal temp was 173 when I pulled them. I used mostly apple wood with a small amount of oak.

Here is the sausage rolled out in a ziplock bag.








Feta and baby spinach ready to roll.







Goat cheese and fresh basil ready to roll.







All rolled-up in their bacon blankets. Not the best at weaving yet but it worked ok.







Done and ready to slice.







Gather round the table, it's eatin time..







These were delicious. The sausage was slightly dry but I think that is the nature of poultry. The next time I may try a bit lower smoking temp and a longer smoke time. But, I have no complaints - quite satisfied with the results thanks to all the tips on this forum.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 19, 2010)

Those look awesome


----------



## rdknb (Jun 19, 2010)

they look nice. well done


----------



## meateater (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice job, I'm a  fan of turkey/chicken fatties.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 19, 2010)

those are some good looking fatties you have there. Now we don't get to see many turkey sausage make it round here.


----------



## caveman (Jun 20, 2010)

Gobble, Gobble Good!!


----------



## schemy (Jun 21, 2010)

I am going to have to try this now. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 21, 2010)

Great looking fatties - love the turkey


----------



## new2que (Jul 2, 2010)

Man that Chorizo looks great! Nice little kick?  Great fatties!


----------



## bpopovitz (Jul 2, 2010)

Great looking fatties.... I love seeing the turkey and chicken ones.  Maybe my cardiologist wont go crazy if he ever wanders in here and see my posts :)  Looking good.


----------

